# Avian Influenza (Bird Flu) Outbreak Around my Area?



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello,

I have received a letter from our government that there is currently an Avian Influenza (bird flu) outbreak in my area. I think this refers more to wild birds and poultry but they are asking all pet bird owners to register their birds online as well. Should I be concerned? I don't take Peeko outside much at the moment since it gets very cold here until late spring/summer. I read that it can spread very easily. Should I be careful about going into pet stores that have birds on sale as well?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Bird flu is a virus and it is spread by coming into contact with an infected bird and their droppings or their saliva or nasal discharge. I would not allow Peeko any place where there could be a potential exposure such as outside.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You'll want to read the information in the attached post. Even though it was written in 2008, it has excellent information.
Avian Influenza

Personally, I would NOT go into pet stores that have birds on sale while the outbreak is severe. 
You can buy supplies on-line from Amazon.UK and have them delivered if you need something.*


----------

